# Installatie probleem

## henkm

Ik ben een poging aan het doen om Gentoo te installeren op mijn PC naast Windows.

Mijn Pc heeft 2 vaste schijven, schijf 1 /dev/hda is bedoeld voor windows, schijf 2 (19 Gig) /dev/hdd is voor Gentoo.

Schijf 2 heb ik onder windows met fdisk in twee partitie's ingedeeld. Ik heb deze computer al een paar jaar, het werkt allemaal prima

Heb de LiveCD gedownload en gebrandt. Opstarten gaat prima, zelfs het contact met internet wordt gemaakt.

Vervolgens wil ik met fdisk naar de 2e schijf, en dan gaat het fout.

fdisk /dev/hdd of fdisk -l geeft een hele lange rij "end-request: I/O error, dev hdd sector ...." (....= 1 t/m 64) en eindigt met de mededeling dat hdd niet toegankelijk is. Voor alle duidelijkheid, hdd is echt de goede schijf. o.a. gecontroleerd met ls /dev/.

Ik heb de tweede schijf door window helemaal laten controleren en geformateerd.

Als laatste heb ik met windows fdisk de schijf helemaal leeg gemaakt, ook dit helpt niet.

De eerste schijf /dev/hda kan ik probleemloos benaderen met linux fdisk!

Wie heeft de gouden tip!

----------

## nixnut

klinkt alsof /dev/hdd toch niet de tweede harde schijf is. Heb je /dev/hdc al geprobeerd

----------

## wHAcKer

probeer eens cfdisk, dat is alleszins al gemakkelijker dan fdisk  :Wink: 

indien het nog niet gaat moet je is gewoon dit doen:

mkreiserfs /dev/hdd

hij gaat dan van heel uw schijf reiserfs maken ipv de partitie. hij gaat wsl zeggen dat dit niet zo'n goed idee is en nog wat, maar doe toch maar.

hierna kan je dan cfdisk nog eens proberen en indien de mkreiserfs goedgegaan is zal dat zeker ook werken.

oja en om zeker te zijn dat je de juiste schijf gebruikt: doe eens df -h, dan weet je al welke de cdrom is...

veel succes!

----------

## henkm

 *wHAcKer wrote:*   

> probeer eens cfdisk, dat is alleszins al gemakkelijker dan fdisk 
> 
> indien het nog niet gaat moet je is gewoon dit doen:
> 
> mkreiserfs /dev/hdd
> ...

 

Ik weet zeker dat het /hdd/ is. cfdisk heb ik al geprobeerd maar geeft dezelfde foutmeldingen als fdisk.

Mijn cdrom is hdb wet ik ook zeker

Wat doet mkreiserfs? klinkt erg gevaarlijk?

----------

## nixnut

mkreiserfs maakt een reiser3 filesystem, maar dat kan pas nadat er partities zijn gemaakt. en zolang de beste man die tweede hd niet kan benaderen....

----------

## st3vie

misscien ter zekere controle dit uitvoeren?

```
dmesg | grep hdd
```

of kan het misschien zijn dat de instellingen voor de drive, die je met hdparm kan instellen, niet kloppen?

Ik las ergens, dat zo'n soort error bij een ramdrive voorkwam, doordat er verder gelezen werd, dan de schijf groot was.

-st3vie

----------

## henkm

Deze discussie kan stoppen. Gentoo krijgt het niet voorelkaar??

Ik heb nu windows op mijn tweede disk gezet (geen probleem) en ga gentoo nu op mijn eerste disk zetten

voorlopig 1-0 voor windows:wink:

----------

## frenkel

Je snapt de layout niet:

Primary Master: hda

Primary Slave: hdb

Secondary Master: hdc

Secondary Slave: hdd

Het is dus zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat jou 2e harde schijf hdd is, als hdc niet bezet is. fdisk /dev/hdc moet werken.

Frank

----------

## garo

 *henkm wrote:*   

> Voor alle duidelijkheid, hdd is echt de goede schijf. o.a. gecontroleerd met ls /dev/

 

Zo controleer je helemaal niks...

Ik kan het van hier natuurlijk niet zien, maar het zou me niet verbazen als je je cdspeler probeert te partioneren.

Beschrijf je IDE is. (Wat is er op de eerste IDE kabel aangesloten, wat is er op de 2de kabel, en welke hardware staat in master en welke in slave) (Check je BIOS als je de pc niet wil openvijzen)

----------

## +O!

Anders er eens een Knoppix cd bijhalen en kijken of de automatische hardware detectie en cofiguratie scripts de hd wel correct configureren?  Dan kan je direct ook zien of echt hdd is ?

Maar eigenlijk klinkt het nogal "hardware-achtig" als probleem.

Misschien de dma instellingen in het bios ?

Kan je onder windows alle hd's + cdrom normaal gebruiken in de huidige configuratie ? (-> Master/Slave settings op alle drives correct ingesteld ?)

Op de knoppix cd zouden ook de smart monitor tools moeten staan.

Met smartctl -t short /dev/hdd start je een korte selftest van de hd (als deze dat ondersteunt).  De test duurt een paar minuten en draait in de achtergrond.  Je kan ook andere types selftest uitvoeren, bvb long -> duurt algauw een uurtje voor die klaar is.

Met smartctl -l selftest kan je het resultaat bekijken.

Grtz, +O!

----------

## henkm

Het is "oude" computer waar al het eea aan gesleuteld is.

Op dit moment:

master 1   harddisk 1 13 Gig    hda

slave 1      cdrom                    hdb

master 2  niks                         hdc (fdisk geeft ook aan, dat hiet niks zit)

slave 2    harddisk 2 19 gig      hdd

Ik heb nu windows op disk 2 staan, dat werkt.

Gentoo ben ik bezig op harddisk 2 te zetten. Hier krijg ik problemen, maak ik een nieuwe item van

Voor mij is deze discussie gesloten. Bedankt voor de reacties

----------

## henkm

Stond een typefout in mij vorige reactie.

Gentoo wil ik nu op disk 1 zetten.

Nog voor alle duidelijkheid. Windows heeft geen enkele probleem met de huidige schijven.

Al jaren niet

----------

## koder

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> Je snapt de layout niet:
> 
> Primary Master: hda
> 
> Primary Slave: hdb
> ...

 

Da's ook niet helemaal waar. Stel: je hebt een eerste harde schijf hangen op /dev/hda en je hebt een CD/DVD-drive op /dev/hdc (wat tegenwoordig logischer is dan op /dev/hdb). En dan hang je daar nog een schijf bij... Wel je zou die op /dev/hdc kunnen hangen en je CD/DVD op /dev/hdd... maar je kan die natuurlijk ook gewoon als slave bijhangen op de tweede kabel. Waarom niet? 

Qua performantie is het vooral belangrijk dat beide harde schijven niet op 1 kabel hangen en dat de bootdisk bij voorkeur alleen op de eerste kabel hangt. Dus delen de 2de schijf en de CD/DVD samen /dev/hdc en /dev/hdd, maar de onderlinge volgorde maakt niet echt zoveel meer uit.

Dus het is eigenlijk wel waarschijnlijk. Ik zou het zelfs 40% kans geven, want de enige oplossing die beter is dan een 2de schijf op /dev/hdd (met CD/DVD op /dev/hdc) is wanneer de 2de schijf op /dev/hdc hangt (en de CD/DVD dus maar op /dev/hdd)

... amai!!...   :Laughing: 

greetz

koder

----------

## koder

 *henkm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> master 1   harddisk 1 13 Gig    hda
> 
> slave 1      cdrom                    hdb
> ...

 

Euhm...  :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes:  ... dat is dan wel niet echt gebruikelijk...

greetz

koder

----------

## frenkel

 *koder wrote:*   

>  *Frenkel wrote:*   Je snapt de layout niet:
> 
> Primary Master: hda
> 
> Primary Slave: hdb
> ...

 

Als je nou even de hele thread had gelezen, had je gezien dat dit niet waar is, hdc is gewoon leeg, dat slaat dus nergens op  :Confused: 

Frank

----------

## wHAcKer

kleine opmerking over mijn mkreiserfs statement (dit maakt trouwens een reiser bestandssysteem aan op de aangeduide partitie/schijf).

ik zei dit natuurlijk met als bedoeling om er achter te komen of hdd echt wel de schijf was en zoja te proberen de errors weg te werken. Natuurlijk mag je dit NORMAAL niet doen zonder partities te maken maar ik heb dit ooit per ongeluk gedaan op men server en die schijf wordt ongelofelijk veel gebruikt en werkt nog steeds perfect. Ik raad dit niet aan(!), indien het succesvol was geweest was de volgende stap om die schijf deftig te partitioneren mbv (c)fdisk. Ik dacht gewoon effe rond (c)fdisk heen te werken aangezien dit problemen gaf.

Aan de threadstarter: zoek gewoon is naar de regels waarin hda hdb hdc en hdd voorkomen in je dmesg (gewoon dmesg typen aan de command line en bvb met grep filteren zodat enkel de juiste lijnen getoond worden). Post deze lijnen hier en we kunnen je verder helpen  :Wink: 

----------

